# Leo after his bath this morning



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo gets 2 baths per week since I take him to work with me. He has been handling the washing, drying and trimming of feet fur and nails very well. I can't believe how fast he is growing! Though with his fur wet he looks about half the size he does when dry.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Leo is just adorable!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you Beau's mom. We are enjoying him so much!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh my. He is way too cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's so cute.

I'm sure Brody would be trying to phone the puppy abuse hotline if I even thought about bathing him twice a week! ha ha He's so not a fan!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> Leo gets 2 baths per week since I take him to work with me. He has been handling the washing, drying and trimming of feet fur and nails very well. I can't believe how fast he is growing! Though with his fur wet he looks about half the size he does when dry.


Leo has to be one of the cutest puppies I've ever seen. What an adorable little face he has. He seems to be very sweet and laid back. Enjoy his puppyhood.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> Leo has to be one of the cutest puppies I've ever seen. What an adorable little face he has. He seems to be very sweet and laid back. Enjoy his puppyhood.


We are so very lucky that Leo has joined our family!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

soooo darling!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

He's absolutely adorable!!!
And you do a great job with the trimming. Looks professional


----------



## MillyMolly (Feb 3, 2013)

So heartmelting&#128525;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, is he ever adorable!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just the cutest little guy! How much does he weigh?


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

Awww! Leo's such a cutie!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Just the cutest little guy! How much does he weigh?


Leo weighs 5.6 lbs at 13 weeks. Thanks to all for the nice comments. People are always telling me that Leo looks Like one of those Gund stuffed toys. He's very cuddly as well so it's kind of like having a little live stuffed toy!


----------



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

Leo is one handsome little guy. I`ll bet there`s some gals around that would like him.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

He's sooo cute and fluffy!hoto:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

kathyc said:


> Leo is one handsome little guy. I`ll bet there`s some gals around that would like him.


At the moment Leo only has eyes for his "bear buddy"! :wink: and sadly for the ladies, I have a signed contract with a spay/neuter clause so when Leo has time to mature a bit, he will face a snip snip!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

He looks adorable. How old is he?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Leo is too cute to be real.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Anna6 said:


> He looks adorable. How old is he?


Leo is 13 weeks today.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

so very cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

No wounder he gets to go to work who would say no to that face.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

ahhh he is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Leo's much cuter than Boo, the "world's cutest dog" (have you heard of him?) even though he is pretty cute too.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

he is so cute I can hardly stand it!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo sends thanks for all the sweet comments! He is as sweet as he looks!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

My gosh - the things that face would be able to get away with...I shudder to think!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Such a cutie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*What a handsome little guy.:grouphug:*


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I could just eat um up he's so sweet looking!


----------

